# Seksualiteit > Vrouwen >  Rare plekjes op borsten

## Sylvia93

hooi,

ik had even een vraag, 
sinds kort heb ik allemaal rare witte vlekjes rond mijn tepels, het doet geen pijn ofso, maar t maakt me toch wel bezorgt omdat ik wil weten wat het is, ik heb het gevoel dat ik er steeds maar aan moet zitten zodat het weggaat, maar het gaat niet weg,
heeft iemand enig idee wat dit zou kunnen zijn? en of ik me eventueel zorgen moet gaan maken?


xxx

----------


## Nikky278

Volgens mij niks om je zorgen om te maken, het zullen waarschijnlijk kliertjes zijn die wat opgezet zijn. Dat hebben veel vrouwen, bij de een is het wat beter zichtbaar dan bij de ander. Gaat vanzelf ook weer weg, dus probeer er niet te veel aan te friemelen.

Xx

----------


## Sylvia93

hooi,

thanks, blij om te horen dat het niet ernstig is, en dat meerdere dit hebben, 
ik zal er idd wel vanaf blijven nu :Big Grin: 

xxx

----------


## Déylanna

Die rare witte vlekjes wil niks zeggen hoor. Heb al jaren van die witte vlekjes rond de tepels, niets erg. Zit gewoon in de huid. Gewoon vanaf blijven, stelt echt niks voor.

liefs
déylanna

----------


## Sylvia93

okee :Big Grin: , ik ben weer helemaal gerust gestelt, niks aan de hand dus :Big Grin: 

thnx,

xxx

----------

